

Aipoly puts machine vision in the hands of the visually impaired - Pamar
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/17/aipoly-puts-machine-vision-in-the-hands-of-the-visually-impaired/

======
BuckJacobs
Looks interesting. Reminded me of this:
[http://www.bemyeyes.org/](http://www.bemyeyes.org/) ("connects blind people
with volunteer helpers from around the world via live video chat")

~~~
Pamar
Yes, the main difference is that apparently this is fully automated and does
not require any human intervention.

